# Car Boot Bargains?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got these yesterday for a total of Â£5 not all vintage buy hey for a fiver!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nearly forgot this one, it didn't come with the case but it dropped in quite snugly to a case I already had;









and movement;









Inside the working ladies Westclox thrown in for free;









and inside the Smiths Empire that also works but needs its hour markers refixing;










The 'Columbia' looks very recent and not sure if it works as there is no winder or stem, here's the movement anybody know the number so I can get a new stem or movement?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought this Avia 'Polar Star' primarly for the solid steel bracelet but it workedwhen I put a new battery (though I think it's gotten wet)This is missing the screw down crown plus its fixing?


























Anyone know what should be there on the end of the stem?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> This is missing the screw down crown plus its fixing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're just missing the screw-down crown itself. The original was probably gold-plated.

Measure the diameter of the stem thread exactly - 0.9mm is a fairly common size ....

Then measure the diameter of the threaded boss of the crown tube. Yours looks like about 3 or 4mm externally threaded.

Then measure the gap between the crown guards, to work out the maximum diameter of crown that might fit.

Then have a look on Cousins UK website (any of the Styles F through K below might suit):










Plenty to choose from .... Good Luck !


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

A quick check with the digital magicometer gives the following 3.5mm od, 1.82mm id and 0.92mm stem


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> Nearly forgot this one, it didn't come with the case but it dropped in quite snugly to a case I already had;


Great score on the trench watch Stefano. So this is where you've been hanging out...


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes the 'trench watch' runs ok but no winder/stem though I have one that winds it at least and may even set the hands, I'll try it soon.

Struggling with the Avia the OD of the thread is definately 3.53mm ish so dont know if it's an oddball or what size?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok quick job on this not 100% happy but it all works with a bit of fettling here and there and a quick relume;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have worn the 'trench watch' all day since winding it up last night and it's lost just a minute(according to the atomic clock 1 min 6 seconds) during that time, so not too bad ..I reckon I need another coat of lume to hands and numerals...

the Avia is proving a little difficult as I cannot work out which replacement crown to order as it comes out at 3.53 mm whichever way I measure it and they only appear to be in 3 or 4 mm???

The Columbia is a bit easier as it appears to be a Ronda 517 available new at around Â£5! so thats just a stem swap as its missing.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> I have worn the 'trench watch' all day since winding it up last night and it's lost just a minute(according to the atomic clock 1 min 6 seconds) during that time, so not too bad ..I reckon I need another coat of lume to hands and numerals...
> 
> the Avia is proving a little difficult as I cannot work out which replacement crown to order as it comes out at 3.53 mm whichever way I measure it and they only appear to be in 3 or 4 mm???
> 
> The Columbia is a bit easier as it appears to be a Ronda 517 available new at around Â£5! so thats just a stem swap as its missing.


Are you going to get it serviced (the trench watch?). Have you tried mixing up a brown lume, to replicate the vintage look? Do you still have that magnificent Lanco?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice old trench watch, i myself preferred the old lume but its still good looking and keeping good time.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Did think of going 'brown/tan' but I have of vintage watches with green lume from the 30-40's...however I think I prefer the 'tan' lume that was the not 100% happy bit!

Do watches with brown lume have more radium in the lume? I guess they were all light green ish originally and over the years go darker and finally to brown?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> A quick check with the digital magicometer gives the following 3.5mm od, 1.82mm id and 0.92mm stem


And what about the distance between the crown guards to give you the maximum crown diameter ? :huh:



stefano34 said:


> Struggling with the Avia the OD of the thread is definately 3.53mm ish so dont know if it's an oddball or what size?


It's an unusual size, but if you do a bit of legwork, and look elsewhere, such as Otto Frei, such things do exist:










I'll give you a hint: Tap 10 = 0.9mm threaded stem.











stefano34 said:


> the Avia is proving a little difficult as I cannot work out which replacement crown to order as it
> 
> comes out at 3.53 mm whichever way I measure it and they only appear to be in 3 or 4 mm???


Ask yourself ?  Is it actually worth the expense / effort ? Probably *not* in the case of your 'Boot Sale' Avia :no:

I spent a lot of time sourcing a very specific screw-down crown myself, last year. Learned a lot along the way.

You might want to spend some time reading this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60293 *carefully* :read:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

5mm would be the max dia of crown allowing a bit (.35mm)of clearance but 4.5mm would be safer, that looks just right but in stainless as I will be removing the gold plate which has worn badly in places...I think as I only have Â£1.00 in it so far I can justify the expense of roughly Â£20 to get a decent all steel watch that works...half the fun for me is the 'doing up' within a certain budget ie the resale value so would reckon such a thing would go for between Â£20-Â£30 over here if all was ok with it.

Thanks for help and input guys on this one.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here we go the pendant tube? does indeed come out, inside the crown recess is 5.48mm, the tube dia is 2.20mm, and the external thread is 3.52mm ...so all I really need is a crown max 5.0mm and the tube to be 2.20;




































Thanks for help on this Seikofan, and yes Trim I still do have the Lasnco, I wear it fairly often and to be honest I think it'll only go after I do....hopefully that's a long time away yet!


----------

